# New member hoping to move out :)



## Chatmat (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello  I'm currently 22 coming on 23, studying anthropology in uni (SOAS) & I would like to move to China, preferably Hong Kong. 

I've tried googling many sites on information to do this but the hits I've found are extremely vague and I have no idea on the full picture on how to do so. 

Is there anyone one here who can help me out? A detailed response would be good as I've seen some one sentence replies to some people on here that don't really help at all.

Thank you!


----------



## Chatmat (Nov 15, 2012)

190+ views and not one person to help? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## luluslair (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, What exactly are you planning on doing here? Most people gets a job and moves here. It is not a case of just moving here, as there is Visa restricted. usually, the company that hires you applies for your visa. Your information is far too vague...


----------

